# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  famous people you would like to meet or have met in your ld???

## hbash089

i myself would like to meet tupac shakur, malcom x, or ghandi.

----------


## ninja9578

I've always wanted to meet Judy Garland for some reason.  Also Jackie Gleason, Bob Dylan, and I'd like to meet and murder Dubya and Dick Cheney.

----------


## JCDenton

I'd like to meet Steve Vai and Yngwie Malmsteen so they could teach me out to play the guitar like that!  ::D:  Oh... And I'd like to meet Eva Longoria

----------


## Snooze

jake gyllenhaal, buckethead, jesus and umm... halle berry :p

----------


## conisag

> i myself would like to meet tupac shakur, malcom x, or ghandi.



two people id not choose but i would love ghandi. i have a load of questions i would love to ask him.
i would also like to meet maryln monroe to find out what really happened i would meet her at a restaurant and throw a good few questions at her.

----------


## stuetzl

I'd love to meet the charakters in my fantasy-story I'm writing. Maybe I could aks them about their lifestory in order to get some better ideas (strange actually, even a paradoxon in a way) or to get an idea how the look like in dream reality... they're not really famous (yet :p) though but anyways...

and I'd love to meet Keira Knightley  ::bowdown::  or Kate Beckinsale in her role as the vamp Selene  ::holycrap::   ::bowdown:: 
and Yoda (cp. my signature)

----------


## Megalomania

well not in a lucid dream just a regular one but i did meet james hetfield and layne staley and when i was a kid i used to imagine  Xena the warrior princess in my room and we used to talk and play... ::rolleyes::  and we even slept together , not in a sexual way i was a kid but she tucked me in and slept beside me haha

----------


## t_rickyyy

I had a dream (not lucid) where i was playing yahtzee with christopher walkin and he kept on yelling hootinanny everytime he rolled the dice, it was awesome.

----------


## conisag

Lmao!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Linzay Lohan...

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Call me sad but i would love to meet some of the Final Fantasy characters and go on adventures with them, be the hero that saves the world  :smiley:

----------


## hbash089

> I had a dream (not lucid) where i was playing yahtzee with christopher walkin and he kept on yelling hootinanny everytime he rolled the dice, it was awesome.



man i would love to meet  ::bowdown:: christopher walkin. he is so awesome

----------


## Silvanus350

Winston Churchill.  He's not really famous, but he should be.

----------


## Moonscape

I had lunch with Jennifer Connelly, it was in a 50's era setting, (The Rocketeer?), it looked like a military base cafe. I was in uniform, she wore a white 2-piece outfit with black trim. Her hair is long and black.
I was walking along and became lucid, this felt like realtime to me. I went into the cafe, she was sitting at a small table along the left wall, the bar was to my right, floors were wood, my heels clicked as I approached her and sat down.
She greeted me, said she was glad that I showed up.
We sat and chatted, ate sandwiches and drank beer. I commented on the movies that she's done. She was talkative, always smiling, there was music playing somwhere, I asked her to dance.
We slow-danced for a while, she was absolutely real, but I knew this was a LD.
There was no sex or anything, I just wanted to dance with her, I held her close, it was then that she kissed me on the lips, that was real!

This was one of my longest LD's ever, the great thing was that I continued the same LD about a week later, she even remembered our last date.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Martin Luther King Jr.
Ghandi.
Bruce Lee.
Jesus.
God.

----------


## Lunalight

Hrm...  I was once kidnapped by Johnny Depp.  That would be fun to relive.  I'd also like to meet Edward Norton, Christian Bale,  Kate Winslet, Leo DiCaprio, the cast of the Matrix.  I'd just love to talk to these people and discuss their movies.  Not to mention the video game characters I'd save the world with.  Megalomania, love your signature.

----------


## Fox Steals Fire

I think it'd be pretty awesome to meet Allen Ginsberg, William Blake, Terence McKenna, Elliott Smith, John Lennon and George Harrison, Nick Drake, John F. Kennedy, Robert Anton Wilson - I think meeting people who are dead would be the greatest.

----------


## bob_barker

regis fillman



:0

----------


## skysaw

The only LD I ever had with a famous person in it is one where I met Alanis Morrisette. We just hung out for awhile chatting... no idea why.

----------


## lagunagirl

Robin Williams, Brian Regan, and (I know this is going to sound kind of lame but) shia labeouf
and jack sparrow.. no not johnny depp, but just jack sparrow

that would be in a lucid, but a couple nights ago I had a non-lucid that Robin Williams moved into a house next door and Fergie moved into a different house, even though I really dont like fergie all that much.

----------


## Luc

hmmmmm Dallas Green, Dane Cook, Robin Williams, Most every one from the book seiries The Wheel of Time and the 12 apostles  ::bowdown::

----------


## Kyla

I met Johnny Depp in a dream about a week ago. I made him dinner with my family. That was pretty cool...I would really like to meet Lucille Ball in a dream.

----------


## kcxcbb5

wasn't an LD, but I had a dream that I was in jail with Al Capone a few nights ago

----------


## Lunalight

I had an LD with Johnny Depp last night!!  Told him he was my favorite actor and why.  (That could be a lucid task!  ::D: )

----------


## TaNK

Playing Yatzee with Christopher Walken? Shit, that's the most awesome thing I've heard all week.

Who would I like to meet? Hm...Jimi Hendrix, I think. Always wanted to try acid.

----------


## redpilldream

let's see... I've met Maynard James Keenan of TOOL, I was Gene Simons last night (out of costume) completely random, I would like to meet a lot of different people eventually... but they would be my representation of them so they would probably not be as smart as they really are/were. i.e. Einstein, JFK...

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

The only famous people I have met in dreams are the Blues Brothers and Luke Jensen (tennis player). I'd love to meet Dream Theater in an LD so I could jam with them and Maynard Ferguson. Actaully DT was in one of my dreams but I didn't talk to them or anything.

----------


## SKA

Hmmz. Bob Marley defenitively. Theodor Herzl also and King Solomon. The members of System of a Down who I basically revear. Also I would like to speak with the Persian founder/father of the Islamic mystic movement Sufi-&#239;sm.

Then fter that I would like to be alone in a Moorish/Arabic Bathing house with Kiera Knightly, Jenifer Lopez and Penelope Cruz   ::D:

----------


## Alex D

I wouldn' mind meeting some musicians like Motzart or something. Get them to compose for me in my dream. Living musicians welcome too of course.

----------


## Pride

if i was ever gonna waste a lucid on meeting a Dc,
well it would have to be Jessica Alba.
id do more then meet her though  ::D:

----------


## defygravity

I've had plenty of non-lucid dreams involving Adam Pascal and Anthony Rapp.

----------


## tiddlywink101

I'd want to meet
Ozzy Ozbourne
Jesus
Dave Mustaine
Iron Maiden

----------


## Spartiate

One of these days, i'll have to meet the world's great generals (Alexander, Caesar, Napoleon) on the battlefield :p.

----------


## tiddlywink101

Or just play chess with them if your of the more cowardly disposition

----------


## Lucidbulbs

-Jesus

-Salvador Dali and complain to him [mainly because I don't like his artwork, though it does take skill to work in the demented things he did in his artwork].

-I'd like to meet Miyavi in my dreams [again], dreams with him are very interesting... especially when it comes down to fights over what to eat.

-The guys in Antique Café and possibly get some advice from the Buriko guy... 

-Ivan the Terrible [though he'd probably kill me if I met him with without his wife there]

----------


## sagan-fan

I'd like to meet Carl Sagan. He's dead, so I wouldn't be able to meet him in reality.

----------


## sagan-fan

> Winston Churchill.  He's not really famous, but he should be.



Winston Churchill? I don't know about everyone else but I would consider him very famous.

----------


## B.Lorenzo

> i myself would like to meet *tupac shakur,* malcom x, or ghandi.



Definately Tupac Amaru Shakur!!!! That's my idol, he was very intelligent despite what some people may think of him. I only wished he had more time on this Earth b/c he was such a polarizing person....But yes I have dreamt of him plenty of nights!!!! (No Brokeback)

----------


## Fale55

Jesus
Steve Irwin
Jeff Corwin
Eric from BB8
Jes from BB8
Adam Sandler
Chris Rock
George Washington
The band Foo Fighters
The creator of the big brother reality show
Kane from WWE

My list goes on and on but it would be like 1 page full of people lol

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

- Buddha.
- Herman Hesse.
- Dante Alighieri.
- John Lennon.

And well, various other artists/authors/religious figures.

----------


## zoo york is cool

I would probably like to meet Deen Koonts, Stephen King, George Harrison, Eric Clapton, and Pattie Boyd :tongue2: 





> - Buddha.
> 
> - John Lennon.



And John Lennon =]

----------


## Xox

Ive met Fabolous.  ::D: 
It is one of my favorite dreams.
Hmm thats really it, never thought of meeting anyone, might now. =D

----------


## Osimero

Shakespeare
Hitler (not that I like him, I just want to know what the hell he was thinking)
Archimedes 
Einstein
Stephen Hawkings

And a bunch of other smart/influential people

----------


## Nefarious

Dani Filth from Cradle of Filth randomly appeared in my dream and got kicked down from a tall building  :smiley:

----------


## Lonewolf

Famous people I have seen in my nonlucid dreams were:

ellen degeneres

Jennifer Connely

Michael Vartan

Tyson Ritter

Although for the last two, I was partialy lucid for a brief moment. For Michael Vartan I just randomly see him and I was planning on "bumping into him" and fall all over him but as I was walking toward him he smiled politely and started veering left and then I kinda felt too shy to continue on (i wasnt very lucid obviously).

And for Tyson Ritter he was like my friend and I wanted to hook up with him but my other girl friend took him and I was upset and ditched them. (lost my lucidity again).

----------


## Ahhchuu

my dad (died when i was 6) not famous but i stil wanna meet him
jesus
a higher being(god)

everyone else i can just look up on the internet and pretty much figure out what it would be like.

----------


## Iamerik

I have met Matthew Bellamy twice, and was him once. I met him and was him in the same dream once, at different times. 

In the dream, someone told me the band (Muse) was going to play <song>, a song I knew the band made but I never heard. Because of that I heard a different song of theirs that I did know and I yelled 'Hey! That isn't <song>!'.  ::D:

----------


## Sophire

I've met the Red Hot Chili Peppers in my dreams quite a few times and I've met Mads Mikelsen(the baddie from the new Casino Royale)and I think a few other people I can't remember but I know are famous.All non-lucid.

----------


## Silvanus350

> Winston Churchill? I don't know about everyone else but I would consider him very famous.



Heh.  Actually, I screwed up the name.  By the time I got back to this topic, my ability to edit had expired.  I meant to say *Jack Malcolm Thorpe Fleming Churchill*, or if you prefer, "Fighting" Jack Churchill.  He's the guy who's not very famous, but sure would be interesting to meet.

And to Winston, from what I understand, he's not very popular in Britain.  So I guess that makes him infamous.   :tongue2:

----------


## Toxin

Jesus
God
Bill Gates (and then kill him and take all his money!)
My Chemical Romance
that's it for now...  ::D:

----------


## Naginata

In an LD I had this morning I wanted to meet my Dreamguide so I started asking for him and looking behind doors. I was standing on a roof and there he came, riding/floating on a bicycle: Nicolas Cage. He told me he was my DG, but when I asked for some advice to have a longer lucid he just bought himself some time by repeating my question and I woke up.

I need to get myself a new DG...

----------


## Raven12

Celebrities are the norm in my dreams, lucid or not. Last night it was characters from Harry Potter (I fell asleep to Goblet of Fire), but it's usually actors from my fav soap opera.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I've met the lead singer of Coheed and Cambria (Claudio). Would like to see the singer in Dream Theater, Tool/APC, Mars Volta, Orgy, so on.

----------


## anthrax

Lindsay Lohan
Gianna Michaels
Jack Black (???)

----------


## funky_chicken182

I did Kelly Clarkson in a lucid dreaming!

----------


## Amethyst Star

> I did Kelly Clarkson in a lucid dreaming!



When did you get back?!?

Anyway, I've met a few famous people.  Hugh Jackman (as both Wolverine and Leopold), Nicholas Cage, Sigorney Weaver (for some bizzare reason), and a few others I can't think of at the moment.

----------


## Raven12

I had a new celeb character the other night. Another actor from my soap, but not one I have dreamed about before.

----------


## MexicanDreamer

I got a thumbs up from John lennon through a glass window at a studio ... closest thing

----------


## Casualtie

I'd probably want to meet Beethoven or Brad Nowell from Sublime. I don't really know much about either or them, but they both seemed like pretty interesting guys.. and even though I know what I found out about them would most likely be incorrect, I'd still like to see what my mind can come up with : DD

----------


## little nemo

A long time ago Queen Elizabeth, more recently George Washington.
Hmmmm. Both appear on money - could be a clue.

----------


## little nemo

...and how could I forget??!! I met God in a dream - had a little chat with Her. (Yes, Her.) Is God considered a person?

----------


## mylucidworld

I have so many i want to meet but in my lucids i keep meeting soap stars for some reason.

----------


## Animegal

Ive always wanted to meet Ewan McGregor...oh and David Sneddon LOL

I did once have a dream i met David in London haha XD

----------


## mylucidworld

I want to meet Charlie Sheen (Two and a half Men). 

I think he's awesome.

----------


## Citizen

I had a dream where I was in the Navy and my commander was the guy who plays Dr. House and I don't even watch that show EVER so I thought it was crazy...

----------


## Abra

A lot of people are saying "Johnny Depp."

I've had a couple non-lucids where I _am_ Johnny Depp. And I'm acting in a movie. Kinda creepy, 'cause I'm a girl. Dx

----------


## Citizen

That is kinda weird... In all my dreams I am always who I am... never really been anything else lol well at least I am always in MY form... Like sometimes in dreams I run from ghosts and police and that's not who I am but it's not a difference in my form if you know what i'm saying...

----------


## dreamscaper22

keanu reeves...as neo or constantine

----------


## Lucid_Diamonds

Peter Gabriel.  ::bowdown::

----------


## l00zidman

hmmmmm Paris Hilton, Pam Anderson, Carmen Electra, Tela Tequila, Jessica Simpson, Jessica Alba and whole buncha others.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

Jesus

----------


## Viperfox

Linkin Park, Hannah Montana, Sylvester Stallone, Harrison Ford, Orlando Bloom, Hugh Jackman, just to name a few.

Hannah Montana was in the same dream as Linkin Park. My band was playing as the starter band for LP at this big rock concert. We finished, and Linkin Park were about to play, and Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus said, "That band makes my ears want to bleed. Someone stop them!". I had just finished chatting with Mike and Chester, they said we had played good and stuff, and I turned around and flipped her the bird. Then she said, "Well that's not very nice!". I grabbed the microphone, and said, "Hannah Montana says that Linkin Park makes her ears bleed." Everyone in the audience, along with LP, laughed  
for a while.

-VF

----------


## Jamoca

John Lennon.

I haven't met him yet, but I would love to.

----------


## redder

I think that a LD in the tv show The Office would be so fun. Meeting Steve Carell and all the characters, especially Dwight.

----------


## Jared Boz 87

I had one (non lucid) recently where me and Lara Croft blew up a building with a miniature nuke, then made out in the back of a van. At one point in the dream, I kinda felt like a woman, so that made things kinda interesting too. Yes, she don't exist in real life, but she's one of the more recognizeable video game characters out there. It was pretty damn cool!

----------


## awoke

I was in a huge gunfight in a dream last week. Al Pacino was one of the guys I was fighting against. I killed him with a grenade, heh.

Theres loads of famous people I'd like to me, an LD being the only way.
I'd dig having a conversation with Ghandi, Lennon, Terrance Mckenna... tons of great thinkers. of course, in an LD, id only be talking to my subcouncious, posing as them though. It'd still be cool.

----------


## DreamChaser

Me too. Al Pacino was at a party of mine. Last night I saw Robin Williams and Sarah Harding from Girls Aloud, and still didn't click it was a dream.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

I remember I had a dream 112 was driving a convertible with me in it. I dont even like 112, gay singing group. I had many dreams with celebrities, even though I met almost all celebrities in real life I still have dreams with them, I had a dream Jay-z was talking to me about something even though I met him alot of times and used to work for him. I also have alot with Rick Ross and I met him a couple times too....strange :boogie:

----------


## Michael

> I was in a huge gunfight in a dream last week. Al Pacino was one of the guys I was fighting against. I killed him with a grenade, heh.
> 
> Theres loads of famous people I'd like to me, an LD being the only way.
> I'd dig having a conversation with Ghandi, Lennon, Terrance Mckenna... tons of great thinkers. of course, in an LD, id only be talking to my subcouncious, posing as them though. It'd still be cool.



Thats crazy. I had to kill al pacino in a dream one time too. It wasn't an ld though. He was like the character scarface and we were discussing business. Then he betrayed me was tried to kill me so I busted out my gun and blew him away. One of the coolest non-lds i've ever had.

Besides that, I don't really care about meeting famous people. They are just friggin people, no more important to me than anyone else...

----------


## Altair

Albert Einstein, Alexander the Great, Gaeus Julius Caeser, Brad Pitt, Edward Norton and Jim Carrey.

----------


## Belladonna72

I have had dreams about Keith Urban and Nick Carter of the BSB's Now i hate blonde guys with blue eyes so i find it odd  :Eek:

----------


## Moonbeam

Kevin Spacey was stalking me once, and Alec Baldwin and I were in a tree-house together.

Edit:  No, it was Kevin Bacon, I don't know why I wrote Kevin Spacey.

----------


## heyy

Bruce Lee.
Leslie Cheung.
Jack Sparrow (not Johnny Depp).

----------


## grasshoppa

Terence Mckenna, Aldous Huxley, Timothy Leary, Bruce Lee.

----------


## mylucidworld

I keep meeting soap stars which i don't get, but i have met a few good looking soap stars such as these two from Aussie soap Neighbours.

http://neighbours.tartydoris.com/_ne...-Cotter599.jpg

[http://neighbours.tartydoris.com/gal...mcintosh29.htm

Eliza Taylor Cotter kep re-appearing in my lucids for a while probably because i think very highly of her, but that stopped (oh well we had a good run). Stephanie Mcintosh appeared once in a lucid of mine which i recall vividly, she was in a pub so i thought why not. I prefer Eliza Taylor Cotter by far but Stephanie is pretty good.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

Crazy man, last night I had a dream I was walking down a street I know from when I was in elementary school, a street I use to take to school in my home town Manhattan, lower east side called rivington street, anyway I was standing there and birdman ("Baby" the birdman; from cash money records lil wayne and them) walked by me, he was walking all cocky like he could buy anything, he had on black jeans and his tradmark white wife beater t-shirt, anyway he walked by me and I looked at him as he was passing and said whats up all he did was keep walking straight and with his back turned to me walking away he threw out his right hand after he passed me sort of like a hand signal that meant,"yea you hi ok bye". It was strange that he'd be in my dreams, It's probably cuz the night before I was talking to someone about him becuz that person's mother cleans his house and she said he has huge garbage bags of money all over the house that he uses just to throw money in the air and on the floor all over the house..... Anyway then also before I went to bed I put a pen and pad next to my pillow to write down any dreams that occurred, and right after I saw birdman "baby", I had an FA that I woke up and took my pen and pad and wrote "saw birdman" and that I was soo tired I wrote a few things and went back to sleep. Well this morning I goto look at my pad to see what I wrote and my pad was blank........

----------


## Matt5678

Robert Kennedy, 
Abraham Lincoln, 
Newton, 
Leonardo Da Vinci, 
Jesus Christ, 
Buddha, 
Confucius
William Sherman
John Lennon

   oh god! there are so many

----------


## Lunalight

I'm thinkin'....Alexander the Great, John Lennon, Nietzsche, the list goes on.  Movie stars, not so much, they are only famous because we make them so.  As far as fictional characters, the entire Cullen family (from Twilight) is at the top of my list.

----------


## mylucidworld

Two nights ago Adam Sandler was in a nightclub in my town.  ::?:

----------


## Altair

Fictional characters: Harry Potter (so I can tell him how stupid he is and give him a good ol' bash on the nose), Alta&#239;r (from Assassins Creed so I can become an Assassin  ::D: ), Master Chief (from Halo to tell him how great he is) and finally (non-fictional) Angelina Jolie (guess why I want to meet her  :tongue2: .

----------


## mylucidworld

> Fictional characters: and finally (non-fictional) Angelina Jolie (guess why I want to meet her .



To have a chat.  ::imslow::

----------


## camera_man1231

personally, I would really like to meet Constantine or Mohammed the Prophet just because I've been learning a lot about them in History and i think that would have the greatest effect of reality in my dream.

----------


## StephenT

Talking with John Lennon and Jim Morrison was the first thing I thought about when I found out about lucid dreaming!

And I wanna jam with Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Eric Clapton, Albert King, BB King, Robert Johnson, Johnny Guitar Watson, George Harrison, Jeff Beck, Bo Diddley, Jerry Garcia, Chuck Berry, and others I forgot...  all at the same time!  Big damn jam session!

And I wanna talk to Gandhi, my grandpa who died right before I was born, Syd Barrett, Aristotle, Socrates, Parmenides, Plato, Rembrandt, Da Vinci, Van Gough, Mozart, Arthur Rimbaud, Jack Kerouac, Walt Whitman, Bob Dylan, and so many other people!

And I wanna go back in time to Woodstock, Monterey Pop Festival, and a Pink Floyd Concert.  ::D:

----------


## yay

I usually sleep with the TV on, and whatever is on will sometimes become a part of my dreams. Usually the Discovery channel is on, so I've had a dream about Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs, and Bear Grylls from Man vs Wild. They were pretty cool, especially the one about Bear Grylls, we were going though a lot of snow someplace.

----------


## CaLeB-

I met Amanda Bynes in a car ride. It was cool.  ::D:  The coolest part was that this dream occurred so many times in one night.

----------


## Musical Soul

I met Achilles from the Iliad last night. xP
(world's greatest warrior + he is sexy)

----------


## Asymptote

I had a dream once where I shot Denzel Washington...

And this is going to make me an enormous nerd, but I've always kind of wanted to meet Stephen Hawking in a dream.

----------


## Pride

Iv met Dave Chapel, hes cool lol

----------


## jamous

emerson, thoreau, t.s. eliot, and Carlos Castaneda.

----------


## LDhippie

same stephent91 i want to meet all thoses ppl coz im a beatles ,jimi hendrix,eric clapton and chuk berry fan!

----------


## Carôusoul

> same stephent91 i want to meet all thoses ppl coz im a beatles ,jimi hendrix,eric clapton and chuk berry fan!



Is that it. seems wasteful.


Id be like. "Jesus plz."


Or Jack the Ripper. That would be a laugh.

----------


## Folqueraine

I had sex with Hugh Jackman :-D Unfortunately I lost lucidity as things were becoming interesting and he turned into the Boy-Next-Door T-T

----------


## Obtuse

When I get strong with my dream control I think I am going to have talks with Jesus, some of my dead relatives, and Chris Hanson.

----------


## Moonscape

The renowned Dr. Ott from Beaver Village on a distant planet somewhere in the LD universe.

----------


## Carôusoul

longcat.

and Stalin.

----------


## CandyCloudsOfLullaby

Amy Lee from Evanescnce. How cool would that be?!

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'd quite like to meet John Simm in a dream, but only if I knew I was dreaming.  :tongue2:

----------


## Idolfan

I has met Chester from Linkin Park, and that's it. In my next LD I'm aiming for Jesus though; can't belevie I didn't think of that earlier.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Jesus, that guy rocks!

----------


## Carôusoul

> Jesus, that guy rocks!



Thats fun.

----------

